# Smoked Pork Sweet Meat



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

Saw this at work today and cant seem to find more information about and the meat department worker wasn't much help. What exactly is smoked pork sweet meat? Eat it as is? 
https://www.meijer.com/product/groc...2/t2-9975/t3/t3-226/t4/t4-389/26016200000.uts


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Smoked pork sweetened with sugar.


----------

